# Boots or Tenni's?



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Which do you feel serves your feet best all day, and which brands/styles?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I do believe this has been discussed before.

more than once


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Really?! Doesn't surprise me... But it didn't come up in my search.

Leave it to the new guy to ask stupid questions and try to participate.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Camouflage crocs are the way to go.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

DirtyPainter said:


> Really?! Doesn't surprise me... But it didn't come up in my search.
> 
> Leave it to the new guy to ask stupid questions and try to participate.


You have to have 750 posts of drivle before you can be accepted.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Bender said:


> You have to have 750 posts of drivle before you can be accepted.


Drivle? Can't do that not having a clue what it is! 

And 750? No wonder I only see the same ten people participating..... Must be the guys who don't work anymore :thumbup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

DirtyPainter said:


> Drivle? Can't do that not having a clue what it is!
> 
> And 750? No wonder I only see the same ten people participating..... Must be the guys who don't work anymore :thumbup:


You get it at Home Depot.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Must be top notch stuff then, and readily available!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I only wear Doc Martens.Most comfortable work shoe, IMO. I don't think 'tennis'really provide enough support, especially on a ladder. But don't go by me, I'm mostly pure drivel. BTW- I like your attitude.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Boots or tenni's?

Are ya working or mall walking?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I wear high top Nike Air flights. Best work shoe I've found yet. I have yet to find a pair of boots that doesn't feel restrictive.


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

boots for sure, unless its an insurance job then I just wear sandals :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

DirtyPainter said:


> Really?! Doesn't surprise me... But it didn't come up in my search.
> Leave it to the new guy to ask stupid questions and try to participate.


The PT search function leaves something to be desired.

Here's a recent thread on shoes/boots; http://www.painttalk.com/f14/work-shoes-25053/


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> View attachment 20320


Jeeze Bill… the smell off those things is coming through my computer.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> Jeeze Bill… the smell off those things is coming through my computer.


you must have a Mac with iSmell installed


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> you must have a Mac with iSmell installed


I _did_ - but just disabled it.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

bare foot in florida :cool2:


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

I was always a left over tennis' kinda guy. They're already comfy and broken in, may as well run em till they don't. Until my semi recent purchase of a pair of Ariat Cascade's. It's a "western style" work boot. Matched em with a fresh pair of Dr Scholls ~are you gellin?~ inserts. And I'm not sure ill ever buy another work boot again! Instantly comfy even without the insole. The weight took a few days to get used to, but my feet have yet to hurt at the end of a 12-15 hour day. Sold!


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Nothing beats barefoot though! I was told that wasn't OSHA approved though.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DirtyPainter said:


> Nothing beats barefoot though! I was told that wasn't OSHA approved though.


If you can do barefoot on roof pitches you are the man.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Sometimes tenni's - sometimes boots. Always kept a nicer pair of tenni's for interiors. Boots definitely for exteriors and ext. ladder climbing. Add in a $600 custom fitted knee brace and I was set.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

On a previous thread about this topic, I mentioned that I'd just switched to Keen's "California" work boot. They've been great..so naturally Keen has discontinued them. Fortunately, I was able to get on Amazon and order another pair before they ran out. With some care and one re-soling each, I should have work boots that'll last until I make it to 70.

Fortunately, 70 isn't nearly as old as it used to be.


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi (Oct 6, 2013)

Only boots on any painting jobsites.
Sneakers are a disgrace and look very unprofessional. 

::jest:: but on the flipside (punIntended) ...on custom home painting, esp. Waterfront homes, I would have "co. Policy": Flip-Flop Fridays for myself & crew.

Always got positive feedback from that. (Moxy) and fun too! 

Awesome vibe for painting. (In F Lrida) scenery nice, weather great, economics- disgusting.


Cant wait to relocate biz to the PNW..

Anyway. Boots. Never sneakers. 

I prefer Timberland. Work boot.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I like NB walking shoes. Are those considered sneakers?!?

they are non-marking for interior floors.

They are white too, so they go well with my khakis.

Between my white shoes, khakis, and cordless drill shoulder holster, I look like a hot teacher whos an uncover cop!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

steel cap boots everyday unless like today's job I get my Ninja Boots on : )

I find by wearing my fishing boots i never loose the contact with walking on the lips of the tiles compared to my boots with a hard sole its easy to shift my weight in the wrong spot and you hear click lol there goes a tile 

So working of roofs Ninja boots all the way : )


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> If you can do barefoot on roof pitches you are the man.


Roof pitches in Phoenix? We have to worry more about the roofs melting through our soles before worrying about a steep roof!


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Tenni's on the tennis court 'till their shot then converted to interior painting shoes.

For exterior, only waterproof, steel toe hikers for me.
The soles on the tenni's can't handle the ladders.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Monstertruck said:


> Tenni's on the tennis court 'till their shot then converted to interior painting shoes.
> 
> For exterior, only waterproof, steel toe hikers for me.
> The soles on the tenni's can't handle the ladders.


The shoes can handle the ladders OK, it's the feet that suffer. Wear tennies and end up with "Don Martin feet".


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DirtyPainter said:


> Roof pitches in Phoenix? We have to worry more about the roofs melting through our soles before worrying about a steep roof!


Different for my area I guess. I would think in your area it is all a matter of walking without breaking tiles. 
I wear Wolverine work boots but I also recently switched to a low heel sketcher type steel toe. Will the leather last as long as the boot? Of course not but the traction is better for what I do.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Breaking tiles...... Shoot me in the foot! I hate those ****in things!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

DirtyPainter said:


> Breaking tiles...... Shoot me in the foot! I hate those ****in things!


LOL, well, what the heck is up on the roof to paint?? Get off the roof!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> LOL, well, what the heck is up on the roof to paint?? Get off the roof!!


Gables, dormers, eves, peaks. lol


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

oops, never mind. how do you do that without breaking terra cotta tiles, c'mon, really?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> oops, never mind. how do you do that without breaking terra cotta tiles, c'mon, really?


Foam I guess. We have shingles here for the most part, very few spanish style homes.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Exactly what workaholic said. 

Best solution put together of many years and many broken tiles, cut a 4x8 sheet of plywood into 2 2x8's and glue 3 2'x2' 4" foam squares to the bottom.

But then sometimes you run just a couple feet short and don't feel like moving it cause it's 120+ on the roof and you see the end in sight, and think to yourself.... "I can get it if I'm careful" 


Followed by ****::crunch::**** 

followed by @&$!&"[email protected]!!&!&$$!!!!!!!

Laziness gets you nowhere except behind where you'd be if you did it right in the first place.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

The best solution I've found is to step on the seam at the front edge where it overlaps the next tile. I used to try to set up plywood and stuff, but then I found I would get careless and accidentally step off after forgetting I was on it.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

This is the pair I'm currently wearing. Much dirtier now though.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> The shoes can handle the ladders OK, it's the feet that suffer. Wear tennies and end up with "Don Martin feet".


No real shank in tennies, designed for lateral stability.

I wouldn't wear me boots on a tennis court.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

DirtyPainter said:


> Exactly what workaholic said.
> 
> Best solution put together of many years and many broken tiles, cut a 4x8 sheet of plywood into 2 2x8's and glue 3 2'x2' 4" foam squares to the bottom.
> 
> ...


 Funny AND wise...hope your customers appreciate you, tenni's and all.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

DirtyPainter said:


> Exactly what workaholic said.
> 
> Best solution put together of many years and many broken tiles, cut a 4x8 sheet of plywood into 2 2x8's and glue 3 2'x2' 4" foam squares to the bottom.
> 
> ...


This is how I used to do it but it became too expensive and time consuming to cover an entire section of the roof so I just made two 12"x24" pieces and strapped them to my feet.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

RH said:


> This is how I used to do it but it became too expensive and time consuming to cover an entire section of the roof so I just made two 12"x24" pieces and strapped them to my feet.



I'll have to try that!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Im 130kg not one Broken Tile 

Thanks to my Ninja Boots and my Stealthy style


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> Im 130kg not one Broken Tile



I gathered you were "a man of size" from all your food pix, but is my conversion app correct ? 286 lb ??? I hope you have some height to spread it out. Or at least play rugby to put it to good use. :thumbup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> Im 130kg not one Broken Tile Thanks to my Ninja Boots and my Stealthy style


Those look like kayak boots


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Or scuba boots!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Some painters I know wear crocs. Seriously.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Those look like kayak boots


Here's a version from the local white-water rafting company:

http://www.nrs.com/product/2310/nrs-comm-3-wetshoe


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

daArch said:


> I gathered you were "a man of size" from all your food pix, but is my conversion app correct ? 286 lb ??? I hope you have some height to spread it out. Or at least play rugby to put it to good use. :thumbup:


G'day Bill

Yeah I'm 6foot two I'm glad as if I was short I would be a little nugget lol 
I'm On my fourth week of swimming so feeling awsome : ) I did 1000Mtrs non stop yesterday freestyle


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Those look like kayak boots


Gday Damon

They sure are they are my old kayak fishing boots : )
They grip like crazy on roofs


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> Gday Damon They sure are they are my old kayak fishing boots : ) They grip like crazy on roofs


Thanks for the tip!!


----------

